# No Chat, Low Rating



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

Anytime I get a female under 25 as a pax and the ride is silent, I get a low rating. Where does it say drivers are required to chit chat with these people?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

The prettier the girls are, the lower the rating you get!
I bet they are thinking about their sex life while rating.


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

uberpa said:


> The prettier the girls are, the lower the rating you get!
> I bet they are thinking about their sex life while rating.


I think you may be right. I'm still fairly new to this but I just knew my rating was going down after this ride despite zero issues besides silence.


----------



## StevenR (Dec 23, 2015)

I definitely try to chat up the passengers no matter what age/sex. I want to create an experience that isn't a "taxi". I want them to be comfortable and enjoy the ride, and know that I'm a human being too.... so far, it's worked out well for me.


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

If I get 1 or 2 one word responses I assume the pax prefers their phone over chit chat with me and I don't say anything unless they say something to me. Maybe I need to adjust my tactic with these young, insecure, Vegas women.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

StevenR said:


> I definitely try to chat up the passengers no matter what age/sex. I want to create an experience that isn't a "taxi". I want them to be comfortable and enjoy the ride, and know that I'm a human being too.... so far, it's worked out well for me.


to them you are thier personal driver not a human being. it is a "taxi" for less than half the taxi cabs fares!


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

Craig0000 said:


> Anytime I get a female under 25 as a pax and the ride is silent, I get a low rating. Where does it say drivers are required to chit chat with these people?


Nice music will do the trick.


----------



## StevenR (Dec 23, 2015)

Nemo said:


> to them you are thier personal driver not a human being. it is a "taxi" for less than half the taxi cabs fares!


That hasn't been my experience. I've had MANY people compliment the service and the drivers. I think it's a completely different experience - at least for most of the people I've dealt with.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

StevenR said:


> That hasn't been my experience. I've had MANY people compliment the service and the drivers. I think it's a completely different experience - at least for most of the people I've dealt with.


Give it time


----------



## StevenR (Dec 23, 2015)

Nemo said:


> Give it time


Well, I am less than a month into this... so, I guess we'll see what a long period of time does.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I once picked up three really pretty girls around 2 am from a bar. It's a 3.x surge 3 mile trip. They were easy on eyes and very very polite. So I stopped at wawa as they requested. It's around 10 min waiting. Normally I would refuse that as I could pick up another surge trip after finish this short one. Anyway, smooth trip and they seemed happy.
Guess what, later I found out got a 1* from those c**ksuckers!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I think lots of the 20 something rate anyone above their age group 1 star. They seem to think all Uber drivers should be 20 year old studs. These 20 somethings are a sick generation of self centered pigs.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I think lots of the 20 something rate anyone above their age group 1 star. They seem to think all Uber drivers should be 20 year old studs. These 20 somethings are a sick generation of self centered pigs.


You might be right about that. For me the younger ones always rate me the highest and I connect right with them but I'm 26. It tends to start with where are you going tonight to how old I am and then talking about college. There's an age connection and a generation connection which creates the conversation and bond in a sense.

Now I'm also a girl so that helps too


----------



## Sambo57 (Nov 15, 2015)

I think for me it was the opposite. When i first started driving i was trying so hard to keep a conversation. My ratings took a big hit. So now i only speak when im spoken too. I say hi and have a good day/evening. I think i have had a streak of about 22 5 stars in a row.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

StevenR said:


> I definitely try to chat up the passengers no matter what age/sex. I want to create an experience that isn't a "taxi". I want them to be comfortable and enjoy the ride, and know that I'm a human being too.... so far, it's worked out well for me.


Complete bull..... You must not be driving very long.

If you're picking up college girls they're rating you on your looks. Period. I'm 60 so I'm always doomed. I now cancel them to save my high rating.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I think lots of the 20 something rate anyone above their age group 1 star. They seem to think all Uber drivers should be 20 year old studs. These 20 somethings are a sick generation of self centered pigs.


I don't think so.
If I didn't have CS background, my ratings would be very different.

For example, had a driver earlier today that kinda ticked me off--still got a five though.

He was coming from a few blocks away and clearly I wrote the name of biz + addy yet he STILL drove in a path that made it so he was across the street and had me walk over. Other folks probably would get irritated at that.

He than decided to ask me where the area of destination is, after I confirmed the addy, giving me the impression that he's going to go drive from his knowledge instead of the gps but, the way he choose to drive was 1) longer 2) met with traffic and 3) super jerky/bumpy ride.

Normally I'm super friendly, because I can tell you what my uber driver does, kids or nieces/nephews they may have, where they're from, etcetc but he's just grrrrrr so I just sat silently waiting for the ride to be over.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think so.
> If I didn't have CS background, my ratings would be very different.
> 
> For example, had a driver earlier today that kinda ticked me off--still got a five though.
> ...


What did you rate him?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Craig0000 said:


> Anytime I get a female under 25 as a pax and the ride is silent, I get a low rating. Where does it say drivers are required to chit chat with these people?


I believe that's in Section 3, Paragraph 2 under the heading "Kissing Ass." Right after "Water vs. Silicone Based Lube."


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think so.
> If I didn't have CS background, my ratings would be very different.
> 
> For example, had a driver earlier today that kinda ticked me off--still got a five though.
> ...


You sound like a nightmare.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

McLovin said:


> What did you rate him?


five


Craig0000 said:


> You sound like a nightmare.


you sound like a driver i'd want to avoid at all costs.

PS, 160+ rides since 9/20/15 with 4.8, I would say majority disagrees with you despite me tipping less than 10 of those drivers


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think so.
> If I didn't have CS background, my ratings would be very different.
> 
> For example, had a driver earlier today that kinda ticked me off--still got a five though.
> ...


I sometimes confirm that passenger entered correct address. It sure beats driving 25 mins to the wrong town. The longer the drive, the more likely I will ask for confirmation. Other than not tipping, you sound like you treat your drivers fair. Even if you just tip $2 though, you would be helping cover the gas for your trip. Just sayin...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I sometimes confirm that passenger entered correct address. It sure beats driving 25 mins to the wrong town. The longer the drive, the more likely I will ask for confirmation. Other than not tipping, you sound like you treat your drivers fair. Even if you just tip $2 though, you would be helping cover the gas for your trip. Just sayin...


He asked what area that was in after I confirmed the addy...

Than he was like, "huh.... *pondermode*<- or at least that's how I saw it.

I try to tip whenever I can but you have to understand, I don't carry cash 99% of the time....on lyft I always tip $1/2 for drivers like him and I've gotten as high as 200% of the fare. With $20 being the largest tip.

But that's because I'm doing it on my app


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> five


Interesting. What would it have taken to rate him less than a five?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

McLovin said:


> Interesting. What would it have taken to rate him less than a five?


I've only rated a four once.

Regardless I usually rate five because I know uber drivers are graded really harsh (one uber driver was on a total rant about it and my friend was surprised I wasn't fazed) and have to pay to take a course if they drop below 4.6?

And I know folks out there would at best, rate a driver 3 or 4 (kind of like how some uber drivers will never give a passenger 5, and would even 1 star, if they don't get a tip).

So I figure my 5 would even shiet out + it's just a drive...end of the day no biggie (kinda like it doesn't hurt to be kind).

The four though? He took my ping and I'm not sure how it happened but on the app it looked like he was just stuck in traffic (because the car didn't move). I waited almost ten minutes before connecting with him and it turns out he was just around the corner parked (building is a corner building, actually the only building there because it's by the embarcadero so behind the building is water).

I didn't know because I just saw a string of cars parked. couldn't really see the license plates. So he waved his arm out...

Didn't want to pull up, and instead I had to go to him...

Got in, he had attitude and basically vented to me.

That killed it for me. I've had a driver use the app's gps and not only did he get lost, i used my phone to google the destination and input current location to help HIM navigate and i still gave him five stars. But he was nice...


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

People *abuse* the rating system. Understand that and forget about it. One way or another, the Uber/Lyft "business" model will find a fault with you, so you just have to live with it. That's how these "ingenious" systems are designed. No one is great before the "perfect one" aka UBER/LYFT. These companies have set up their system to where both pax and drivers are in a battle to please their almighty god called UBER. Even if you're doing everything right, the pax will get jealous at how good you're doing your job, and rate you low out of spite! Once you realize this is all going on, it just becomes funny. Take the opportunity to laugh at what a joke this all is, rather than getting worried about it. It's truly hilarious.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Craig0000 said:


> Anytime I get a female under 25 as a pax and the ride is silent, I get a low rating. Where does it say drivers are required to chit chat with these people?





SafeT said:


> I think lots of the 20 something rate anyone above their age group 1 star. They seem to think all Uber drivers should be 20 year old studs. These 20 somethings are a sick generation of self centered pigs.


I am 22, you are 100% correct.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Mclovin how can you tell if it's a young rider when you get pinged? Alls that comes up is their first name and pick up location. What do you do phone them and ask them their age?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> People *abuse* the rating system. Understand that and forget about it. One way or another, the Uber/Lyft "business" model will find a fault with you, so you just have to live with it. That's how these "ingenious" systems are designed. No one is great before the "perfect one" aka UBER/LYFT. These companies have set up their system to where both pax and drivers are in a battle to please their almighty god called UBER. Even if you're doing everything right, the pax will get jealous at how good you're doing your job, and rate you low out of spite! Once you realize this is all going on, it just becomes funny. Take the opportunity to laugh at what a joke this all is, rather than getting worried about it. It's truly hilarious.


The rating system is the bogie man


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> The rating system is the bogie man


It's the system as a whole that's garbage.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

My default rating is 1...tips 4...talk + trip 5...so I don't care what they rate me but my rating never goes down....yup kids that's around 20 always 1...that's a default..no matter what


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh okay so if the pax has a low rating you don't accept the ride right. How low does their rate have to be before you don't accept them? 4 star or below perhaps 3 star?


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

gearhead said:


> Mclovin how can you tell if it's a young rider when you get pinged? Alls that comes up is their first name and pick up location. What do you do phone them and ask them their age?


I know the location it's coming from and their millennial names. When I'm pinged in an area and see them I keep on going. 
The last time I picked up a group that seemed to be stranded in the middle of nowhere. For sure I thought I would get 5* rating. Looking back it was probably a good reason those brats were stranded. Probably another uber driver threw them out.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Okay good I guess that comes with experience and since I'm a newbee these are the things I'll learn over time.....that's if I last long enough!


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

gearhead said:


> Okay good I guess that comes with experience and since I'm a newbee these are the things I'll learn over time.....that's if I last long enough!


When you see your 5* take a hit its survival of the fittest. I've nursed a 4.79 back up to 4.85 by cutting out the drunks and college kids and being more selective after 4 weeks time.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks that's good advice. I've been at 4.75 for some time now and can't seem to get it back. Hope your advice will do the trick


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Shows like SouthPark make it fashionable to f with uber drivers so naturally it becomes a college fad.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

In these scenarios uber and drivers lose money over their faulty rating system. Passengers are inconvenienced.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah I don't watch southpark so that's prett sad they judge you from a damn cartoon


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm in a market where the rates haven't dropped yet. I'm sure it will then I'm out. Good luck!


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

We're at $1.20 per mile so far. We were at $1.50 a few months ago. Lyft isn't here yet but when they get here I suspect the rate will drop to $1 or perhaps even lower to compete with lyft


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

McLovin said:


> When you see your 5* take a hit its survival of the fittest. I've nursed a 4.79 back up to 4.85 by cutting out the drunks and college kids and being more selective after 4 weeks time.


Genuine question: Why do you care so much to raise your rating? 4.75, you're not at risk of deactivation. Why Howtie to Pax if you don't need to? Ubering becomes much more enjoyable when you stop worrying so much about the PAX


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

gearhead said:


> Oh okay so if the pax has a low rating you don't accept the ride right. How low does their rate have to be before you don't accept them? 4 star or below perhaps 3 star?


The same rating that will keep me off the platform should apply to PAX.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> Genuine question: Why do you care so much to raise your rating? 4.75, you're not at risk of deactivation. Why Howtie to Pax if you don't need to? Ubering becomes much more enjoyable when you stop worrying so much about the PAX


should have known that when i started Ubering. many sleepless nights on account of ratings!


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> Genuine question: Why do you care so much to raise your rating? 4.75, you're not at risk of deactivation. Why Howtie to Pax if you don't need to? Ubering becomes much more enjoyable when you stop worrying so much about the PAX


Genuine answer: You're right. It would be much more enjoyable. For my first 3 weeks of driving I held on to a 5* until I hit a bad streak in 1 week of bad riders that included drunks and college kids. I reassessed myself on what I was doing wrong and couldn't figure it out. I have a brand new XL ride I'm complimented on by a lot of pax and I'm charming to everyone. Now I'm seeing more riders with lower ratings who want nothing more than to rate drivers more critically. On one hand it's useful to me as a driver to see their rating before arriving to get a mental picture of them. The other hand understands the backlash of passengers who have been given less than 5* for something they don't even know why like not tipping.

So, by tweaking my standards of who and where I pick up has made it a lot less stressful than trying to grab every fare I can. I don't care about it anymore and my rating has gone up. Just passing along my experience for where I drive. ymmv.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> He asked what area that was in after I confirmed the addy...
> 
> Than he was like, "huh.... *pondermode*<- or at least that's how I saw it.
> 
> ...


!

1 or 2 bucks? The bare minimum the app puts out. I suppose it beats no tip at all, but I doubt most would do cabbies that way. IJS


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> !
> 
> 1 or 2 bucks? The bare minimum the app puts out. I suppose it beats no tip at all, but I doubt most would do cabbies that way. IJS


Actually cabbies aren't guaranteed to get a tip, I was surprised too when they told me this (also was surprised about some of the longest fares they had).

Just like waitresses/waiters (had friends who did this) get stiffed from tips.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Nemo said:


> The same rating that will keep me off the platform should apply to PAX.


But pax bring money, so they're worth more. There's always going to be another driver if you're gone. Sick world we live in.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Most of the time they are so glued to their phone/social sphere they don't want to be bothered, so don't bother them. My normal routine is to remind them of free to use items, shut up, drive. Remind them to exit safely just prior to stop. Appreciate your business! Thank you. Never have rating problems.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> My normal routine is to remind them of free to use items, shut up, drive. Remind them to exit safely just prior to stop. Appreciate your business! Thank you. Never have rating problems.


Wow, you are one lucky guy. You only have perfect customers. No people showing up with open beers in their hands, no people trying to stuff too many passengers, no dogs, no waiting, no stopping, no one telling you wrong directions, no pukers. Yes, you are one lucky driver. Where is this Utopia you drive?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SafeT said:


> Wow, you are one lucky guy. You only have perfect customers. No people showing up with open beers in their hands, no people trying to stuff too many passengers, no dogs, no waiting, no stopping, no one telling you wrong directions, no pukers. Yes, you are one lucky driver. Where is this Utopia you drive?


This thread wasn't about any of that.

*"a female under 25 as a pax and the ride is silent,"*


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have noticed the friendlier my pax gets, the more I receive $0 tips... what gives?!


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> But pax bring money, so they're worth more. There's always going to be another driver if you're gone. Sick world we live in.


That's why Uber needs more competition b


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

gearhead said:


> Mclovin how can you tell if it's a young rider when you get pinged? Alls that comes up is their first name and pick up location. What do you do phone them and ask them their age?


This is what I do, I drive uberx and a small car. Once I pull up, if its someone under 21, through my judgement, I'll cancel and drive off. I know what areas to avoid drunk people of an age range.

Same goes for overweight people. A Prius can only handle so much burden.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Wow, you are one lucky guy. You only have perfect customers. No people showing up with open beers in their hands, no people trying to stuff too many passengers, no dogs, no waiting, no stopping, no one telling you wrong directions, no pukers. Yes, you are one lucky driver. Where is this Utopia you drive?


This is me.

But I'll have to admit, when I'm out with friends I let them do the uber request and I'll just quickpay them the $$-- like at first on our way from the restaurant to karaoke--one of my friend starts to feel sick (we had two bottles of wine but to be fair, I drank majority of it).

Pretty sure the uber driver wasn't gonna be happy with us...

If it's myself, I'm pretty good tho. I think...


----------



## jimmiev (Mar 7, 2015)

My rule: I talk when you talk. Other than that: Good morning/afternoon/evening, confirm drop off location, and thank you and have a great night after I drop you off.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jimmiev said:


> My rule: I talk when you talk. Other than that: Good morning/afternoon/evening, confirm drop off location, and thank you and have a great night after I drop you off.


I tried "don't let the door hit you in the a** on the way out" but my ratings were taking a hit.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

honestly, as long as you're not an a-hole outright, you don't have to kiss arse. passengers don't care... most folks can recognize right from wrong even if initially they'll try to bully you into doing something wrong.

i've had super rude folks interrupt me because they're "private clients" or "affluent" and expect to get serviced ASAP even as i'm assisting another person, come back and tell me that I should get a promotion after putting them in their place.

Or folks who tell me they don't have time, end up sitting for over a hour w/me. couldn't shoo them away even if I tried


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

When I have a quiet younger chick (with her face not in her phone) i know we could never really relate on much but people can always relate on wishful thinking...

I go nerd on em and ask "if Uber were a teleporter where would you go " they always reply with a specific place then we talk about that place.

No problems with 1 stars.

It's all about knowing how to start a conversation which I'm usually terrible at with younger and usually shy/qhiet females but using the teleporter question beats driving 5 miles with nothing to say. Or worse, those unwanted and undesirable questions randomly spewed in hopes of creating some worthless small talk .. 

Once a girl replied with a specific city in another state and it was where I was born ..we had a lot to talk about now.

If they were ever to just say "home" or some short ass answer then I would just stfu and drive but that never happened and we always just talked about someplace else

Sitting in silence is like trying to hold a fart.. It's uncomfortable and makes time stand still


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Teleporter? That's four syllables. Do you have to explain to them what that is too?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Teleporter? That's four syllables. Do you have to explain to them what that is too?


LOL I would say TARDIS instead


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I try to talk about what they want to talk about. But most of the time I'd prefer not to talk at all. I really hate taking their quizzes. How do you like driving blah blah blah. Mind your own biz and quit with that.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I try to talk about what they want to talk about. But most of the time I'd prefer not to talk at all. I really hate taking their quizzes. How do you like driving blah blah blah. Mind your own biz and quit with that.


Ohhhh

How do you like riding uber
How long have you been doing it?
Did you catch cabs before this?
Do you tip them?

Nice, nice...I see...yeah I've been driving for about six months and it's alright but after uber cuts 25% I only get a few dollars but lucky the gas is so cheap huh?

Makes it easier to bring $$ home to the wife and baby.

How about you? What do you do for a living?
----
I don't know why uber drivers don't like quizzes. It's always a good chance to snake in what ya'll complaining about eg no tips, low pay, super uber cuts, etc.

You just gotta keep it short, simple and sweet and always defer back to the passenger for them to talk about themselves and hopefully if they have an awesome paying job, compared to the little tidbit you just shared about yours--you can get them to think about how little they're actually paying and *cross fingers* they have cash on them handy.

At the very least you're planting nuggets


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ohhhh
> 
> How do you like riding uber
> How long have you been doing it?
> ...


I let them lead, or not. Prefer or not. But if we talk it's going to be about them before it's about me. If it's about me it's going to be a lie. Nobody is entitled to my biz. I'll tell them they are my first passenger, just for fun. Or a newbie. Any bs will do.



> I don't know why uber drivers don't like quizzes. It's always a good chance to snake in what ya'll complaining about eg no tips, low pay, super uber cuts, etc.


They are not interested in complaints. Nobody is. I tell them it all works out at the end of the day, and if it doesn't I don't/won't drive.

Short and sweet. And true on that count.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ohhhh
> 
> How do you like riding uber
> How long have you been doing it?
> ...


Those questions are the worst. Especially when it's night time, raining, you're trying to listen to directions via GPS, and they want you to be a good host and interviewee as well. At least it provides an opportunity to mention how good of a tipper your previous passengers were.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a bad habit of missing turns when I'm talking.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't mind the chatting as long they're not demanding things that will cost me like snacks, potato chips, beverages, ring dings etc.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

I just go with the flow. I say hi in a nice cheerful way if the person wants to chat i chat if not i can tell they want silence. I also put music very low and at a station that plays 70s, 80, 90s and today. I have usually gotten good ratings, the riders are impressed with how clean and fresh scent. There are some riders that are just watching every move i take while driving and sometimes can get a little rude saying oh move to that other lane when that probably is not a good idea cus i have to make a turn soon...they wont chat but they might be observing.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Like i said they might not chat but get in the car and right away say i gotta get there fast!!!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

McLovin said:


> When you see your 5* take a hit its survival of the fittest. I've nursed a 4.79 back up to 4.85 by cutting out the drunks and college kids and being more selective after 4 weeks time.


85% of my rides are drunks and college kids. My climb back to 4.84 was because there are too many drivers and surge has gotten rare. I will expect to make $ NYE and get a rating decline.


----------



## David Sixtos (Dec 15, 2015)

What I've been doing is... when they ask me how I like doing Uber I tell them that I started not long ago...
and talk about the rating system. I make the aware that a 4 is FAIL for Uber because they want good drivers out there. 
100% of the time I get a "dude, I'm giving you a 5" LOL. 
But this is a good 10-15 minute conversation of why I like Uber and why I do it. Short and sweet and making them aware of the rating sytem and how it works.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

David Sixtos said:


> What I've been doing is... when they ask me how I like doing Uber I tell them that I started not long ago...
> and talk about the rating system. I make the aware that a 4 is FAIL for Uber because they want good drivers out there.
> 100% of the time I get a "dude, I'm giving you a 5" LOL.
> But this is a good 10-15 minute conversation of why I like Uber and why I do it. Short and sweet and making them aware of the rating sytem and how it works.


David, you are the very definition of a chump! Why you "...like Uber and why I do it"? The only thing to like is the flexibility. Otherwise Uber is terrible to/for drivers.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

When you are trying to listen to directions and they wanna chat! Change that chat into the 5 star rating or how great the prev pax tipped you! Lol they will stay silent, some dont carry cash at all so dont take it personal.


----------

